# R5 VWD... No brainer right?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I have been working on a build and finished buying all of my components (SRAM Force, Selle Italia, Look Keo Max Carbon and Mavic Ksyrium) a few weeks ago. I had been focusing on Felt (FC), Trek (5.9) and Litespeed (C1) frames and ordered or came close to ordering each of them before deciding it just wasn't the right bike for one reason or another. I got to this point because when I first got serious about cycling about a year ago, I had my heart set on a S3 and then Cervelo discontinued them. This led to my year long quest for a "replacement bike". I like the S5, but it's not for me. Today, my LBS called and offered me a new R5 VWD for the same price as a R3 Team. I went by and test rode both (amazing rides man, fast, super light, and still in all the right places). In fact, it might just be the best bike I have ever tested or rode. Is there any reason not to go for this and go with one of the other bikes? The frame will be a little more than I hoped to spend, but that is an amazing deal, isn't it? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That should have been stiff in all the right places, sorry


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

You rode it, you loved it.......seems like you know what to do. Hurry!!!!


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you like the S3, why not get a nos? Still a very nice frameset, just discontinued.


----------

